# Notebook-Kauf: eventuell Sony VAIO VGN-FW41J/H*Blu-ray*



## mPe (10. Oktober 2009)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

Diesmal solls ein Laptop für mich werden.
Wie schon der Titel sagt, tendiere ich zum Sony VAIO VGN-FW41J/H*Blu-ray*
Preis                 869.00 EUR
Prozessor: Intel Core™2 Duo   T6400  2x 2,0 GHz 
Arbeitsspeicher: 4096 MB DDR2 SDRAM PC 6400 (800 MHz) 
Display: 16:9 16,4  1600 x 900 Pixel (WXGA++) 
Grafik: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650 1024 MB VRAM 
Festplatte:                          500 GB 5400rpm
Laufwerk: Blu-ray Disc Combo-Laufwerk  BD ROM/ DVD+-RW/+-R/ DL/ RAM 
usw.
Den gibts so bei Notebook Shop - Notebooks & Laptops bei notebooksbilliger.de 
Jetzt die Frage:
Hat jemand diesen Laptop oder kann so mit Erfahrung oder Wissen dazu glänzen? Oder gibt es bessere in der Preisklasse? Viel mehr wollte ich allerdings nicht ausgeben! Und wie ist der Shop von der Seite? Kann man Notebook Shop - Notebooks & Laptops bei notebooksbilliger.de empfehlen? 

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (10. Oktober 2009)

Zum Notebook:
Ein sehr gutes Modell. Vor allem die 16" Reihe von Sony ist überragend. Das einzigste was mich an diesem Modell stört ist die Auflösung. Da würde ich eher in ein Modell höher mit FullHD und Bluray-Brenner investieren. Außerdem ist die Leistung des Prozessors nicht besonders überragen. Dieses hier:Notebook > Auswahl nach Hersteller > Sony > 16" ist um Welten besser. Vor allem das DualLamp-Display macht Bluray erst so richtig sehenswert. Dieses hat nur leider auch kein FullHD. Für ein richtig gutes muss man wohl mindestens 1000 aufwärts investieren.

Zum Shop:
Ich kenne den Laden nur vom sehen, und würde eher zu Notebook Netbook Laptop günstig kaufen - billiger bei notebook.de oder cyberport.de | upgrade your life. tendieren 

LG Storm


----------



## The Ian (11. Oktober 2009)

ich habe das genannte notebook selber und schreibe gerade diese zeilen mit ihm^^
ich bin damit sehr zufrieden und kann es nur empfehlen
die akkuleistung ist mit 2,5h  (für mich zumindest) in ordnung
die prozessor und grafikleistung reicht auch zu um mal das ein oder andere spiel zu spielen (codwaw zb läuft ohne probs)
ja die auflösung ist anfangs gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber (auch wieder für mich) nicht störend
das display ist spiegelnd, liefert aber ein 1A bild...

ich finde, dass der preis für die gelieferte leistung mittlerweile mehr als nur akzeptabel für dieses notebook ist (ich hatte noch gut 100€ mehr bezahlt)

was ich absolut genial finde ist ist die tastatur...einmal daran gewöhnt und man will nie mehr woanders drauf schreiben^^

wenn du jetzt noch spetiellere infos zu dem gerät haben willst kannst mich auch geziehlt fragen


----------



## mPe (11. Oktober 2009)

@Storm: 
Naja das Modell hat aber eine um einiges schwächere Grafikkarte und eine etwas kleinere Festplatte, wobei mich vor allem das erste stört.
Ich möchte auch ein paar Spiele spielen, nicht unbedingt die neuesten Shooter, aber so Sachen wie Diablo 3 oder Starcraft 2 sollten schon drin sein!

Wenn ich nen besseren will muss ich wohl zu dem hier greifen für 1.15k
Notebook > Auswahl nach Hersteller > Sony > 16"

@The Ian: 
Ah, sehr gut. Wie schon oben erwähnt würde mich interessieren, ob auch ein paar neuere Spiele auf dem Laptop laufen. Klar kannst du mir das bei den beiden nicht sagen. Aber wenn COD drauf läuft dürfte das kein allzu großes Problem darstellen.
Ansonsten wollte ich das Gerät hauptsächlich zum Surfen, Musik hören und DVDs (dann bestimmt auch mal Blu-rays) schauen benutzen.
Inwieweit würde mir dann so ein DualLamp Display fehlen? Der etwas schwächere Prozessor sollte auch zu verkraften sein, dafür ist hier keine schlechtere Grafikkarte verbaut.

Und reicht nicht auch Blu-rays schauen und DVDs brennen? 

Naja das sind wohl Fragen, die mich die nächsten Tage noch beschäftigen werden...


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (11. Oktober 2009)

Also um deine letzte Frage zuerst zu beantworten: Was man nicht weiß, das macht einen nicht heiß   Wenn du nie ein DualLamp-Display gesehen hast, brauchst du dir auch keine Gedanken zu machen. Diese Displayart liefert einfach schärfere Bilder mit höherem Kontrast und besserer Ausleuchtung. Das merkt man vor allem bei BluRay´s, da diese ja um einiges besser auflösen als DVD´s. Und es ist schon richtig, dass die Grafikkarte in dem Fall lieber schneller ist als der Prozessor, aber wenn das Gerät eine Weile halten soll, würde ich zu dem Modell mit dem P8700 und dem FullHD-Display greifen. Vor allem letzteres wird dir mit der Zeit ans Herz wachsen. Wenn auch nur, weil du einen schön großen Desktop hast 

Sollte es jedoch wirklich auf diese ~300 Euro ankommen, liegst du mit dem von dir vorgeschlagenen Modell ganz gut.

LG Storm


----------



## The Ian (11. Oktober 2009)

zu deiner brenner frage
ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass momentan(!) kein otto normal verbraucher einen bd-brenner braucht, diesen würde man nur brauchen, wenn man vor hat sich bd´s zu rippen und zu brennen oder daten zu sichern und da ist es (auch aufgrund der bdrohlingpreise) sinnvoller sich eine 1tb externe festplatte zu holen und auf die zu speichern....rechen beispiel. man bezahlt für genannte hdd 100€ (gibts ja bereits schon günstiger) bekommt man dort rein rechnerisch knapp 20 komplette 50gb bd´s oder halt 40 25gb bd´s drauf, für selbige datenmenge müsste man für rohlinge mehr geld ausgeben und man hat bei einer hdd den vorteil immer alle daten beisammen zu haben
das display fehlt dir nicht, wenn du nie eins hattest^^

ich denke dass das notebook als solches voll und ganz ausreicht...wenn man zocken will kauft man sich für den selben preis lieber einen pc und hat mehr davon


----------



## mPe (11. Oktober 2009)

*Sony VAIO VGN-FW41J/H*Blu-ray* mit T6400 oder P8700*

Eine externe Festplatte ist schon vorhanden, da mache ich mir keine Gedanken. 
Was fehlt sind nurnoch Surfstick und wahrscheinlich noch ein paar Zubehör Teile für den Laptop, falls nicht schon beim Laptop dabei... z.B. Tasche/Rucksack/Koffer

Aber wie Storm schon sagte, ist dieser Laptop zwar 300€ teurer, dafür aber auch zukunftsicherer... und ich wollte möglichst lange was davon haben!
Das wäre dann auch schon meine nächste Frage: Wie lange würde ich mit soeinem Laptop "vernünftig" arbeiten können? 
Klar werde ich nicht 5 Jahre lang die neuesten Spiele in höchster Auflösung spielen können, aber darauf kommt es mir auch nicht an. Mir reichen die paar genannten oder noch ältere Spiele völlig aus! 

Mag schon sein, dass mir das andere Display nicht auffällt... und ich auch noch keinen Blu-ray Brenner brauche, aber sicher ist sicher... 

Einen PC wollte ich mir eigentlich nicht kaufen, weil ich hier einen stehen habe und sozusagen an meinem "Zweitwohnsitz" arbeite und dort dann lieber etwas mobiler sein möchte, sprich den Laptop auch mal wieder hier nach Hause mitnehmen würde. 

Also wenn ihr beiden sagt, dass der zweite, teuere auf lange Zeit mehr Sinn macht, werde ich das alles nochmal überdenken und mich wahrscheinlich für den P8700 mit FullHD DualLamp und Blu-ray Brenner entscheiden.


----------



## The Ian (11. Oktober 2009)

"Das wäre dann auch schon meine nächste Frage: Wie lange würde ich mit soeinem Laptop "vernünftig" arbeiten können? "

damit vernünftig arbeiten (surfen, textverarbeiten, bildbearbeiten, videos usw.) kannst du sicherlich (solange nichts kaputt geht) 5 jahre und länger und das sehr gut, da ja die anforderungen der normalen programme nun nicht die wucht sind und bd-filme auch nur eine bestimmte anforderung haben, die ja erfüllt wird, nur spielen (wozu dieser laptop ja normalerweise nicht ausgelegt ist, da er ja eigendlich ein multimedia und office lappi ist) wirst du nicht so lange können bzw nur die von dir genannten spiele und deren anforderungen ändern sich ja nun nicht

und ich finde nicht, dass ein lapto nur weil er ein wenig mehr prozessorgeschw hat nun zukunfstsicherer ist, jedenfalls nicht in der preisklasse und alles andere macht ja keinen sinn...computerhardware ist nicht und wird auch nie zukunftssicher sein

letztenendes ist es dein geld...aber du solltest dir vorher genau überlegen...ist es wirklich nötig einen bd brenner zu haben, und ist es nötig auf nem 16" lappi vull hd haben zu müssen um bd´s anzuschauen?
ich habe mir diesen lappi gekauft, um bd´s über den hdmi ausgang an meinen fernseher(der vull hd ist) zu übertragen und außer für die filme ist vull hd nicht erforderlich sondern nur nice to have

wie gesagt überleg dir üb du das alles brauchst und wie oft und dann ob dir das das geld wert ist


----------



## Herbboy (11. Oktober 2009)

einen brenner halte ich für unsinn. wann muss man denn bitte mal soviele daten brennen, dass man nicht DVD-rohlinge nehmen kann oder direkt ne externe HDD? dann muss der "empfänger" ja auch selber ein BR-laufwerk haben, sonst nutzt es eh nix.

solang brenner und rohlinge nicht DEUTLICH billiger werden, ist das echt rausgeschmissenes geld.


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (11. Oktober 2009)

Er wird doch einfach mitgeliefert und steigert den Preis nicht *kopf schüttel*
Das FullHD-Display, der P8700 Prozi und die DualLamp-Technik machen die 300 Euro aus. Der Brenner ist ein nettes Gimmick und wird in 3 Jahren eh standart sein. Also passt das schon. Und in 3 Jahren kannst immer noch einen T9000er oder P9000er Prozzi nachkaufen. Die Grafik ist vielleicht sogar ein MMX-Modul und daher auch austauschbar. Also bist du mit den 1200€ sehr gut bedient. Außerdem ist  alleine FullHD ein Grund für die Anschaffung


----------



## The Ian (11. Oktober 2009)

ansichtssache wie gesagt ist nicht mein geld...und lappi nachrüsten..ja möglich...aber wer macht das schon? ich kenne wirklich keinen einzigen, der über ne hdd oder ramaufrüstung hinausgegangen ist


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (11. Oktober 2009)

Dann kennst du jetzt einen, da ich selber sogar schon Mainboards beim NB gewechselt hab. Schon vergessen, das hier ist ein Extreme-Forum 
Und außerdem wird es in diesem Fall nicht über einen Wechsel von CPU, Ram und HDD hinausgehen.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Oktober 2009)

Stormtrooper500D schrieb:


> Er wird doch einfach mitgeliefert und steigert den Preis nicht *kopf schüttel*


 ein slim-brenner kostet aber nunmal mind. 150€ mehr als ein BR-laufwerk, das nur DVD/CD brennen kann, und das ist auch im gesamtpreis des notebooks mit eingepreist - das ist doch wohl klar, oder? 

wenn sony so ein modell nur mit brenner anbietet, dann ist das halt ne saudoofe sache. da muss sich doch aber dann ein gleichgutes ohne brenner, aber dafür preiswerterer finden lassen, oder ein gleichteures ohne brenner, das stärker ist.


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (11. Oktober 2009)

Klar, da man im Sony-Style-Shop sich jetzt im Stil á la Dell seine Notebooks gegen einen Aufpreis von 100€ selber konfigurieren kann. So oder so lohnt sich die Anschaffung des zuletzt genannten Modells eher. Vor allem auf fernere Sicht ist ein P8700er produktiver. Ein T-Modell wirkt sich eher kontraproduktiv aus. Was die Grafik angeht kann ich jedoch keine Aussage treffen, da mich ATI-Grafik noch nie wirklich begeistert/interessiert hat.


----------



## The Ian (11. Oktober 2009)

Stormtrooper500D schrieb:


> Dann kennst du jetzt einen, da ich selber sogar schon Mainboards beim NB gewechselt hab. Schon vergessen, das hier ist ein Extreme-Forum



ja ne ist klar hab ich nicht vergessen  mein pc ist dafür extrem genug
ist zwar off topick, aber mit welchem nb haste das gemacht?? ist das einfach die nächst bessere generation mit dem selben gehäuse oder wie?
bzw wo bekommt man sowas her??
 aber laut deiner sig (mac pro) hast du eh zu viel geld


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (11. Oktober 2009)

lol dann mal OT: Ich habe ein Sony Vaio aus der VGN-Businessreihe mit Pentium M aufgerüstet. Hab mir bei nem Kumpel eine Spezialanfertigung im OEM-Bereich besorgt. Mit PM45-Chipset und ner GTX-280M Karte. Das ganze wird jetzt zwar etwas heißer, aber ich hab nen C2D SU3200 drauf. Die 15 Watt TDP gleichen es etwas aus *g*
Und ja, is das selbe Gehäuse

lol auf den letzten Satz geh ich mal nit näher ein^^


----------



## f31dw3b31 (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe eure Diskussion hier mal verfolgt und finde es echt interessant, weil ich mir auch überlege dieses Multimedianotebook zu holen nur in dieser Konfiguration.
Bitte um Stellungsnahme!

Also meiner Meinung nach finde ich das FullHD display schon sinnvoll, wenn es hier so beschrieben besser sein soll, würde ich es auch nehmen damit man auch ohne ein FullHD-Fernseher in der nähe ein TOP Bild hat. Brenner muss jeder selber entscheiden!


----------



## The Ian (21. Oktober 2009)

die frage ist ja für was du den laptob brauchst, ob du den brenner brauchst, ob du so viel ram brauchst und ob der prozzi so schnell sein muss (die fragen beantworten sich ja alle mit der ersten frage) weil schon der ram alleine macht schon ziehmlich viel an kosten aus und die kraka, und hdd ist die selbe wie im über 600€ billigeren pendant wie gesagt stell nicht uns die frage , was wir davon halten, sondern stell dir die frage, ob du das alles brauchst und ob du bereit bist für die mehrleistung entsprechendes geld auszugeben, denn die kaufentscheidung geht nicht uns ans geld
willst du allerdings video oder fotobearbeitung damit machen ist die ramwahl und cpu wahl, wenn auch nicht kostengünstig, schon in ordnung

zum rechner an sich....der ist top ohne frage, aber für mich und aus meinen augen überdeminsioniert

wenn du jetzt sagst...ja ich will das display und ich will den brenner, aber gut er hat recht und ich brauch eigendlich nicht so viel ram und ein etwas langsammerer prozzi reicht mir auch zu, dann könnte ich dir diesen hier empfehlen spart 400€


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2009)

bei fullHD ist auch die frage, ob man speziell bei filmen überhaupt nen unterschied sieht. zB bei LCD-TV spricht man allgemein davon, dass man unter 30 zoll bei nem typischen wohnzimmer-sitzabstand eh keinen unterschied sieht.


fürs arbeiten wiederum is das wieder was anderes - da schätzen einige, dass "mehr draufpasst", wobei es mir persönlich dann vieles ZU klein wird, und wenn man einfach nrru mehr vom text oder so auf einmal sehen will kann man ja schließlich auch zoomen...


----------



## f31dw3b31 (21. Oktober 2009)

@the ian: danke für diesen link, habe ich wohl übersehen. reicht denn der prozzi und der ram um mal zu zocken? will den laptop als desktop replacement und ausschließlich eigentlich für multimedia und manchmal zum zocken.
du hast du ein vaio, was war da für software mitbei? nur das betriebssystem wie es bei notebooksbilliger steht ?


----------



## f31dw3b31 (21. Oktober 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> bei fullHD ist auch die frage, ob man speziell bei filmen überhaupt nen unterschied sieht. zB bei LCD-TV spricht man allgemein davon, dass man unter 30 zoll bei nem typischen wohnzimmer-sitzabstand eh keinen unterschied sieht.


 ob man bei fullHD besser sieht als bei HD kann ich dir nicht beantworten, habe nur ein fullhd zuhause.


----------



## The Ian (21. Oktober 2009)

also ich habe einen "billigeren" vaio und der hat 2x2ghz cpu und das hat mir bisher immer ausgereicht

zocken kann man damit auch akzeptabel...die einzigen spiele die ich damit gespielt habe (da ich noch einen "richtigen" rechner habe) waren cod waw
racedriver grid und aion und alle spiele liefen super...was anspruchsvollere spiele anbelangt kann man die sicherlich auch noch spielen, nur halt nicht mit vollen details, aber wenn du nur ab und zu mal zoggst sollte das ev auch nicht stören

als software wurde eigendlich nur windows mitgeliefert, da der rest der installiert war alles nur testversionen waren, die nach x tagen auslaufen, wenn man die nicht mit nem key aktiviert, das ist aber eigendlich normal

für multimedia reicht der günstigere zu...du kannst auch den laptop über hdmi an nen fernseher anschließen...klappt problemlos
und da brauchste auch die 8gig ram nicht bzw den ganz schnellen prozesor, denn die 300mhz merkt man in spielen nur bedingt und 8 gig ram brauchste auch nicht wenn du nicht wenn du nicht gerade bildbearbeitung oder ähnliches machst
ich würde dir den von mir geposteten empfehlen, da für 300mhz und 4gig ram mehr ca 400€ mehr auszugeben halte ich persönlich für schwachsinn


----------



## f31dw3b31 (21. Oktober 2009)

danke für deine antwort.
weißt du vllt ob sony noch vaios mit i7 rausbringt vor weihnachten ?


----------



## The Ian (21. Oktober 2009)

hab mal gegoggelt und da hab ich nichts vernünftiges gefunden dazu...die fordern ja erstmal, dass sony das in der desktop serie einführen soll


----------



## f31dw3b31 (22. Oktober 2009)

der i7 ist als notebookproz schon besser als nen quad oder core2! meinste man sollte noch warten bis sony die mit i7 rausbringt? kann man den cpu vllt auswechseln in ein i7 wenn der da ist ?


----------



## The Ian (22. Oktober 2009)

warten...naja ka man/ich weiß zumindest nicht was sony die integrieren will
wenn du die nötige ausdauer hast kannste ja drauf warten...ich persönlich warte immer ungerne auf ein unbestimmtes datum^^
man kann keinen c2d mit nem i7 austauschen, da die unterschiedliche sockel haben...


----------



## f31dw3b31 (22. Oktober 2009)

naja man könnte vllt da mainboard mit wechseln aber ich denke da muss man aufwand und nutzen sehen...


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2009)

f31dw3b31 schrieb:


> naja man könnte vllt da mainboard mit wechseln aber ich denke da muss man aufwand und nutzen sehen...


 
naja, mainboards müssen EXAKT zu dem gehäuse passen, und die kriegst man als normalverbaucher nur als sehr teure ersatzteile vom hersteller, sofern es kein barebone-gheäuse wie bei one oder so ist, das glech mehrere hersteller für ihre books verwenden... 

da kann man auch gleich jetzt 400€ mehr investieren für ein besseres book...


----------



## f31dw3b31 (22. Oktober 2009)

also würdest du herbboy zum besseren tendieren (?), wenn du die wahl hättest ?


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2009)

das wollte ich damit nicht sagen - ich finde das "schlechtere" halt gut genug, es ist IMHO nur nicht nötig, das unbedingt groß aufrüsten zu "müssen" 

aber klar, wenn du die kohle hast, hol das bessere


----------

